# 99 Cents Only/Party USA finds



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

oooohhh... thanks for the post! I have practically cleaned out the Dollar Tree that has some really good stuff this year, ON TO THE .99only Store!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

You're welcome, glad to help! I took closer photos of the two items that I purchased. They did have other items too, but I couldn't take wide shots with my cellphone, and they were still setting the aisle, anyway. They had partyware (both reusable plastic and disposable), small painted hanging signs, glitter tabletop greetings (Trick or Treat, Happy Halloween in black glitter cut-out letters standing on a base), glitter skulls, faux flowers, treat bags, candy pails, candy, costume items, window clings, bloody gauze, tiny silver spider and bat snowglobes... They seemed to be missing a lot that I saw last year (skulls, Blucky bone 2 packs, tombstones, foam chain, plastic shackles). 

Closer pix:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is a pretty big rat. Great finds. I need to drive into the Dallas area to see if they have these stores.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got back from 99 cent store, they had A TON of stuff. I bought $52.00 worth. The most valuable to me was these tinsel hanging bats, ghosts, and pumpkins. They seem worth more than 99 cents. Alot of fun cheap stuff.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Drat, that 99 cents store is good!! I like that Skeleton knocker, and some of those cutouts are good. Oh well. I have some $1 stores around me besides Dollar Tree. I should see what they have. I honestly forget about them during Halloween, and than I keep on going to the stores that don't have much to get at all.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, that is a pretty big rat. Great finds. I need to drive into the Dallas area to see if they have these stores.


Yes, it is. I bought a black one several years ago, and always put it on the "sill" above my door outside. It's the same size and style as the ones that Spirit has for $3.99, and WalMart has sets of 2 for $6.99 (or do I have that backwards?). I dropped mine while in the store and it squeaks better than my old one does, kinda surprised me, I forgot that they squeaked!

I liked the door knockers too. I carried the vampire one around for awhile, but changed my mind. I already have two door knockers that I don't use...kinda figured getting a third wouldn't help. One of mine is a gargoyle sitting atop a knocker from Target (1995) that knocks by itself, and says "Heeelllloooooo!" in a gravelly voice; the other is a rubber gargoyle head with flashing eyes that someone gave me years ago (it's a Rubies Costume item, and is rather misshapen, I can't get it straightened out--might have to take the back off and "stuff" it to make it better).

I plan on re-purposing the wall breaker I bought, by adding some foam faux boards like he's breaking out of a boarded window. Or, I might just use him as a papier mache mold if he's not positioned right to use that way as-is.

If I can get my mini cam charged up, I may go back and take a slow walk-thru video of the aisle now that I'm sure they're fully stocked. (it looks like a Blackberry phone, so I should be able to pull it off...they've never said no pix there before)

Edited to add: If you've never been to one of these stores before, it's one where everything is 99 cents or less...probably obvious by the name, but I know some "dollar" stores sell items for more (Big Dollar, Family Dollar, Dollar General, etc.). This isn't one of those. There is a "98 cent" store here too, that has a lot of items up to $4, which confused me, considering the name of the place.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> I liked the door knockers too. I carried the vampire one around for awhile, but changed my mind. I already have two door knockers that I don't use...kinda figured getting a third wouldn't help.
> 
> I plan on re-purposing the wall breaker I bought, by adding some foam faux boards like he's breaking out of a boarded window. Or, I might just use him as a papier mache mold if he's not positioned right to use that way as-is.
> .


I saw that same vampire doorknocker at Party City for about $3 and was looking at it to use on a larger tomb marker or maybe on gate columns. 

The thin stiff plastic stuff like this is pretty good mold material. i used a similar skull to crank out a ton of distressed skulls for an ossuary scene several years back.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah. There is some great stuff at 99 Cents Only stores...and a lot of things that look really neat with slight painting and augmenting. 

I bought a hanging reaper skull with fabric--a little flimsy, but with potential--and am customizing it with wire to hold the shoulders up, some spray glue on the face so it will take paint, and a general repainting with black-light acrylics. For 99 cents, it's a good deal and it will look cool all lit up in a Halloween environment!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I just bought the following tonight at the 99 cent only store here in the inland empire, Ca. Not a bad find at all!

Mona lisa


















Dracula


















Little ole lady


















Granny


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ter_ran I keep meaning to ask you, did they just have the 4 different portraits? I thought I had seen you post that you bought 8 but I could be wrong. My store said they haven't gotten these in yet (maybe this week, 2 trucks coming in) and I was also curious how large they were. Thanks.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Haunted Portraits from .99 cent Only Store*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ter_ran I keep meaning to ask you, did they just have the 4 different portraits? I thought I had seen you post that you bought 8 but I could be wrong. My store said they haven't gotten these in yet (maybe this week, 2 trucks coming in) and I was also curious how large they were. Thanks.


*Hello Ghost,
I did buy 8 Portraits total(two sets of 4 available). I am however thinking of picking up some more(all I can find in stock) and offering them to other HF members here(price($1.08ea)+shipping(lowest) of course). 

I would set a max of 4 portraits per member until sold out. The weight of the 4 are pretty heavy 13oz and a cardboard packaging is at least 8-9oz more. Anyhow this would give others the opportunity to get some portraits delivered for about $10-11 bucks which saves time and gas! 

But let me go back and see if they have restocked so I may ask Larry's permission and thereafter create a new sales thread. 

*Please note this would be shipping within the greater 48 states.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I went out to this store and was impressed with all that they had! I have to check out the other two closer to me, the one I went to today was a good 30 minute drive away.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Those thin plastic wallbreakers can be used as a base to make papermache copies of his head and hands to use on gravestones and they can be used as molds to make concrete skulls for your yard. A number of years ago I made concrete skulls using a blucky head which was difficult because I had to make cuts in the jaw then tape them up in order to release the concrete. With these wallbreakers, the concrete would just pop out. I may pick up a couple. I use sand mix concrete mix and use automatic transmission fluid as release agent. You can paint the finished skull with acrylics to bring it to life.


----------



## getscary (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks! Now I've got prop shopping on my mind for this week........


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, that is a pretty big rat. Great finds. I need to drive into the Dallas area to see if they have these stores.


I live in Dallas and I just saw a .99 only store right next to me. Preston road and alpha road intersection. I am going to check it out Monday and see if they have anything worth getting. I am looking for semi mini skeletons (less than 4 feet, would like around 3 feet and for CHEAP), anyone know where I could find them?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nevergoback said:


> Those thin plastic wallbreakers can be used as a base to make papermache copies of his head and hands to use on gravestones and they can be used as molds to make concrete skulls for your yard. A number of years ago I made concrete skulls using a blucky head which was difficult because I had to make cuts in the jaw then tape them up in order to release the concrete. With these wallbreakers, the concrete would just pop out. I may pick up a couple. I use sand mix concrete mix and use automatic transmission fluid as release agent. You can paint the finished skull with acrylics to bring it to life.



I know people have posted making casts in various materials. I'd love to see any pics you have of your previous work.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

imindless said:


> I live in Dallas and I just saw a .99 only store right next to me. Preston road and alpha road intersection. I am going to check it out Monday and see if they have anything worth getting. I am looking for semi mini skeletons (less than 4 feet, would like around 3 feet and for CHEAP), anyone know where I could find them?



The $9 Walmart ones come to mind. Here's a photo of the one I bought. Not sure if this is what you had in mind when you asked but you won't find anything like him at a Dollar Tree or 99 Cent Store in this kind of material. I haven't even seen one in cheap plastic at this size.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> *Hello Ghost,
> I did buy 8 Portraits total(two sets of 4 available). I am however thinking of picking up some more(all I can find in stock) and offering them to other HF members here(price($1.08ea)+shipping(lowest) of course).
> 
> I would set a max of 4 portraits per member until sold out. The weight of the 4 are pretty heavy 13oz and a cardboard packaging is at least 8-9oz more. Anyhow this would give others the opportunity to get some portraits delivered for about $10-11 bucks which saves time and gas!
> ...


Please put me on that wait list. I just came back from a trip to Tahoe and on the way back hit 4 99 cent only stores and none of them had it in stock, please let me know


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

greaseballs80 said:


> Please put me on that wait list. I just came back from a trip to Tahoe and on the way back hit 4 99 cent only stores and none of them had it in stock, please let me know


Are these at the "99 cent only" store (exact name of store), or are these from a different 99 cent/dollar store? The name matters as .99 cent only is a chain store. Please clarify. I was at my local San Diego .99 cent only store (part of the chain) and they didn't have any of these portraits.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It is called the "99¢ Only Stores". Here's their website. The store in my area has the same logo as pictured on the one on the website. Hope this helps.

BTW was into mine store on Saturday and showed the clerk the pic of the portraits, and they have not been shipped to them yet. I was told our location would have 2 more truck deliveries this coming week.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*UPDATE for Haunted portraits!!! I went over to my local ".99 cent only" store and they had sold out completely. They do however get a shipment coming in this Wednesday. I made friends with the night manager which said she would save half of her inventory & give me a call(YES she has my number, lol!) if they stock them that evening. I tend to make friends easily with management.. 

The Haunted Portrait Descriptions:
16.5" Tall
13" Width
1mm thick

They are made of Thin lenticular plastic as seen on most all haunted portraits but have a frame within the photo as well. 

The photograph itself without frame(sayin you cut it out) in photo is 13-1/8" Tall x 9-3/4" Wide.*
*
I have already started to make my own frames for these portraits. Will post pics when done. These are truly worth the money as I recommend to all. If they wanted $5ea I still would have bought them! That ARE that cool looking!*

*IF YOU TWEET HERE IS THE LINK.*


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The $9 Walmart ones come to mind. Here's a photo of the one I bought. Not sure if this is what you had in mind when you asked but you won't find anything like him at a Dollar Tree or 99 Cent Store in this kind of material. I haven't even seen one in cheap plastic at this size.


Well those are definitely cheap for my budget, which is really nothing. I think I am going to go to a few Walmarts around me tomorrow and see what they have, because I went a few days ago but really most stores all around are getting in stuff this week so there might be more to choose from. I was looking for cheap plastic ones so I could cut off the back of the head and the rib cage so I could attach it to something.. idk if it will happen though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ter_ran I also see on the 99¢ Only Stores website that you can order items by the case. Not sure how many that would be but if you wanted to do a Group Buy that might be the way to go. Phone number and/or email to order is at the bottom of the home page.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

imindless said:


> Well those are definitely cheap for my budget, which is really nothing. I think I am going to go to a few Walmarts around me tomorrow and see what they have, because I went a few days ago but really most stores all around are getting in stuff this week so there might be more to choose from. I was looking for cheap plastic ones so I could cut off the back of the head and the rib cage so I could attach it to something.. idk if it will happen though.



**Imindless**, just a heads up on those cheap plastic 3-foot blucky's that you were looking for. I was in CVS this morning and they have some for $7.99 each. I'm posting a picture under the 2010 Shopping thread so check there if you want to see a photo of them. Hope this will do the trick for your project and the plastic should be much easier to cut through than the Walmart skelly's material.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> **Imindless**, just a heads up on those cheap plastic 3-foot blucky's that you were looking for. I was in CVS this morning and they have some for $7.99 each. I'm posting a picture under the 2010 Shopping thread so check there if you want to see a photo of them. Hope this will do the trick for your project and the plastic should be much easier to cut through than the Walmart skelly's material.


That's so weird because I went into a CVS HOPING that I would find some, not knowing you even posted that and yes you are right they do have them!

I bought 2!! They are glow in the dark, but I intend to make that non existent once I am done with them


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

I just went to my .99 cent store and its pretty legit. They have one row of stuff but they have pretty awesome things. If I knew they sold a foam skull for .99c I would have bought it to make my ghost instead of a $5.99 plastic head which weights a lot and that seems to be hindering me now.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Those of you looking for cheap cheesecloth will want to stop in @ 99 Cents Only, too. They have packs of 2 yards for 99 cents in their kitchenware area. I've bought most of mine from there over the years.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I went to two different 99 cent stores today, made off with this:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I noticed that my 99¢ Only Store also still had those pool noodles in stock. My Dollar Tree sold out of them a while ago.


----------

